# Indian Western Classical Musicians



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Why don't we see too many of these? Who are some great ones?

Thanks.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Maybe you can check up Ravi Shankar's cooperations with Yehudi Menuhin?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The only one who springs to mind is Zubin Metha for Classical and Ravi Shankar for Indian music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinW said:


> Maybe you can check up Ravi Shankar's cooperations with Yehudi Menuhin?


Good to see you. BTW, I think Mozart's Symphony 41 is his most artistic statement.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

If one looks further and contrasts the Indian and the Chinese acceptance of Western classical music, I think much of the enthusiasm for such on the part of the Chinese springs from the bursting of many of the shackles of Maoism by the regime of Deng Xiaoping--a sudden (obviously only partial) sense of liberation from the strictures of the past and a desire to speed up and join in the musical tastes (and other hallmarks) of the West. India instead had a long history of growing resentment over British--hence Western--rule, and when independence came, there was no great rush to emulate Western tastes in the arts but rather focus on indigenous Indian art. Just speculation.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> If one looks further and contrasts the Indian and the Chinese acceptance of Western classical music, I think much of the enthusiasm for such on the part of the Chinese springs from the bursting of many of the shackles of Maoism by the regime of Deng Xiaoping--a sudden (obviously only partial) sense of liberation from the strictures of the past and a desire to speed up and join in the musical tastes (and other hallmarks) of the West. India instead had a long history of growing resentment over British--hence Western--rule, and when independence came, there was no great rush to emulate Western tastes in the arts but rather focus on indigenous Indian art. Just speculation.


It's quite interesting that immigrants of India to the US usually have their children take classical lessons. (I'm Hindu).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I just remember this guy: check the link



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Mayer_(composer)


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

For me I think there are two reasons:

1- India culturally is self sufficient.

2- when it comes to music, indians like open structures that have space of improvisation. Classical music is too rigid.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

My friend and colleague, no longer with us. He was a founder member of the Arditti Quartet and latterly a fabulous session player and fixer.

Arditti Quartet founding member Levine Andrade has died

Rohan de Saram is another fine Indian musician, also a former Arditti player.









Rohan de Saram: Life Lessons


The former cellist of the Arditti Quartet on his journey from the 19th to the 20th century, and returning to his childhood studies of traditional Sri Lankan drumming




www.thestrad.com


----------

